# Name one furry you'd ship with your sona



## Aika the manokit (Feb 25, 2019)

Not sure if this is good or frowned upon but let's wing it. Simply name a furry or someone on the site's Sona who you would ship with your sona. I'm not trying to start drama or anything. It's simply for laughs. 


If this gets me a second strike with the mods, it's my own dang fault


----------



## Nihles (Feb 26, 2019)

...I have to pick just one?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 26, 2019)

Implying anyone would ship my fursona who can't express his emotions without masks.


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 26, 2019)

There's a furry comic I've been reading for years, where I'd totally ship one of the main characters with my fursona. The character is named Red, and you can see some pictures of him here:
www.deviantart.com: Red

I think he'd look great together with my fursona


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmmm....

Possibly that one Dragon-Wolf sorcerer named Arnak..


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

Only one? I would ship my fursona with Judy hopps and maybe with the sona of a friend (red fox)


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 5, 2019)

I would ship my sona cherie with wolf from starfox, ehhh even tho she is the most stubborn person ever.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 8, 2019)

Hide the pain Harold?


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 12, 2019)

Undertow. 

...what you didn’t say it couldn’t be my wife’s sona...


----------



## Blade The Cat (Apr 10, 2019)

Definitely Isabelle from animal crossing, she's so cute and sweet


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't know! Who do you think would make a good match for Zehlua?


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 11, 2019)

Depends, is this standard parcel post or priority next day air?


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 12, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> Depends, is this standard parcel post or priority next day air?



Furries are banned from air travel, so it needs to be ground.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 12, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Furries are banned from air travel, so it needs to be ground.



*looks at his bat wings, confused*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 12, 2019)

Hmm... f*ck the rules! They exist to be broken anyway! Im takin' yall!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 13, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I don't know! Who do you think would make a good match for Zehlua?


Well, Ricky wouldn't mind


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 13, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Well, Ricky wouldn't mind


Is Ricky down for dicky? Because Zehlua is a boy!


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Apr 13, 2019)

I would ship my sona with myself :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 13, 2019)

@Floofy Puggles


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Apr 13, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> @Floofy Puggles


:furblush:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

My vibrator.

I mean, I don't know.  anyone left that I'm at "enh" level with?  @HistoricalyIncorrect or @Doodle Bunny, most likely.  just because we could be snarky about the whole thing.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My vibrator.
> 
> I mean, I don't know.  anyone left that I'm at "enh" level with?  @HistoricalyIncorrect or @Doodle Bunny, most likely.  just because we could be snarky about the whole thing.


(I feel honoured to be compared to you ma'am yet are you sure about that? I will bore you to death with historical discussions... and indirect insults to your cynical mind)


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My vibrator.
> 
> I mean, I don't know.  anyone left that I'm at "enh" level with?  @HistoricalyIncorrect or @Doodle Bunny, most likely.  just because we could be snarky about the whole thing.


I feel excluded :I


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 14, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I feel excluded :I


(Be happy about it! I am pretty sure that she was cynical there as well)


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 14, 2019)

@Joni


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> (I feel honoured to be compared to you ma'am yet are you sure about that? I will bore you to death with historical discussions... and indirect insults to your cynical mind)


Historical discussions don't bother me.  I study Etruscans, early civilizations, and Zoroastrianism and subsequent philosophy so not boring.  I can handle indirect quips to my inner cynic.

@Pipistrele, I was saving you.  you wouldn't want to be around me stranded. You're young and have a full life ahead of you...


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 14, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> (Be happy about it! I am pretty sure that she was cynical there as well)


But that's why I'm upset! I thought I was snarky enough for her company.... :,c


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 14, 2019)

(Hmm... I have just realised that I would be stranded with two snarky and attractive ladies... *grins and packs few scabbards for his sabre. Wink wink*)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 14, 2019)

I guess if I gotta choose, probably @TR273 and @Pipistrele . @Minerva_Minx could be fun, but I also think they’d get a little handsy.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 14, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I guess if I gotta choose, probably @TR273 and @Pipistrele . @Minerva_Minx could be fun, but I also think they’d get a little handsy.


my snark is appreciated at last..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I guess if I gotta choose, probably @TR273 and @Pipistrele . @Minerva_Minx could be fun, but I also think they’d get a little handsy.



I just talk a good game.  reality is much, much more subdued.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 14, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I guess if I gotta choose, probably @TR273 and @Pipistrele . @Minerva_Minx could be fun, but I also think they’d get a little handsy.


I'm okay with this.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 14, 2019)

Nobody comes to mind. (You boys need to hit the gym more often!)
How am I going to be shipped across state lines if you can't sweep me off my feet?
Nothing more romantic than being packed and shipped. _swoons_


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 16, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> Is Ricky down for dicky? Because Zehlua is a boy!


Long as he dont mind ricky goin in dry


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 16, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Long as he dont mind ricky goin in dry


HAHAHAHAHA wow, nah, he'd rather get slick and do you, if anything at all.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 28, 2019)

All these fursonas talking about their ships.


----------



## katalistik (Apr 29, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> All these fursonas talking about their ships.


Arr arr- they're great pirates, of course they have to talk about the thing they like the most (their ships, not something else :V)

I would ship my fursona with the OP, duuh.
For the simple fact that he has his title "Fastest paws in the west".
I need some fast paws to play with my fur.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)

my own tbh. it's the only fit for me since i don't get along with anyone else.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2019)

@KimberVaile :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 29, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> @KimberVaile :3








dawww


----------



## Aika the manokit (Apr 30, 2019)

katalistik said:


> Arr arr- they're great pirates, of course they have to talk about the thing they like the most (their ships, not something else :V)
> 
> I would ship my fursona with the OP, duuh.
> For the simple fact that he has his title "Fastest paws in the west".
> I need some fast paws to play with my fur.


Let the fanfics begin


----------



## katalistik (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Let the fanfics begin



is there gonna be a tv show too, with a lot of seasons and the said drama moments at the end of each episode?  Sign me in, please.


----------

